# FDA Warning



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Monogram Appetizers Issues Allergy Alert On Undeclared (Egg) In Poppers Brand Mozzarella Cheese Sticks
07/14/2016 05:20 PM EDT


Monogram Appetizers of Plover, Wisconsin is recalling approximately 5000 cases of Poppers Brand Mozzarella Cheese Sticks, because it may contain undeclared egg. People who have an allergy or severe sensitivity to egg run the risk of serious or life-threatening allergic reaction if they consume these products.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Another food safety warning..........by the FDA
Faribault Foods, Inc. Announces Voluntary Recall of a Limited Quantity of No-Salt-Added Black Beans (Frijoles ****** Bajo En Sodio, Frijoles ******, Frijol ***** Sin Sal) Due to the Potential Presence of Foreign Material

07/19/2016 02:26 PM EDT

Faribault Foods, Inc. of Faribault, MN, is initiating a voluntary recall of a limited number of 15 ounce No-Salt-Added Black Beans due to the potential presence of plastic and/or metal pieces within the product.

You May Be Surprised by How Much Salt You're Eating
http://www.fda.gov/ForConsumers/Con...ivery&utm_medium=email&utm_source=govdelivery


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

*Chang's Home Menu Brand Meals Recall...........*

ConAgra Foods Expands Recall of P.F. Chang's Home Menu Brand Meals Available in Grocery Retailers Due to Potential Presence of Foreign Material ConAgra Foods Does Not Make Meals for P.F. Chang's Restaurants

07/19/2016 09:17 PM EDT

ConAgra Foods is expanding a voluntary recall of P.F. Chang's Home Menu Brand products due to the potential presence of small metal fragments (2-9mm) in the sugar used in the sauce. This voluntary action is being undertaken because of impacted sugar from a supplier.


----------



## AmishHeart (Jun 10, 2016)

I guess there's a lesson in this, Ready to Go.
Grow your own food.
Cook with basic staple items
Don't buy prepared frozen junk


----------

